# Baraken fliehn (Trakl)



## bearded

Hallo allerseits

Ich nehme Bezug auf diesen Thread: Weltunglück geistert durch den Nachmittag (Trakl) und insbesondere auf Trakls Vers _Baraken fliehn durch Gärtchen braun und wüst._
Sind es Bara*c*ken, und wenn schon, wie können sie fliehen?  Ich möchte wissen, wie Ihr (Löwenfrau und andere) diese Worte interpretiert. Sie sind für mich schwieriger zu deuten als das erörterte _geistert.
_
Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Demiurg

In anderen Ausgaben heißt es in der Tat "Bara*c*ken fliehn". Aber frag mich nicht, was der Dichter damit gemeint hat; dafür ist Hutschi zuständig.


----------



## bearded

Nochmals besten Dank, Demiurg, Dir und den anderen, die mir ggfs. noch antworten werden.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Aber frag mich nicht, was der Dichter damit gemeint hat; dafür ist Hutschi zuständig.


Das erscheint mir in diesem Fall aber nicht zu schwierig. Vor meinem geistigen Auge erscheint eine verlassene Schrebergartensiedlung mit verdorrten Pflanzen, wo halb verfallene Gartenhäuschen _auf einer geraden Flucht_ liegen. In der Tat ein _trübsinniger_ Anblick.

Hierfür _fliehen_ als Verb zu benutzen ist schon etwas skurril aber dafür ist der Text ja auch von Trakl.


----------



## bearded

Oh Du meinst 'Flucht' im Sinne von Reihe/Linie... An diese Bedeutung hatte ich gar nicht gedacht (sie ist im Verb 'fliehen' auch nicht so offensichtlich, wie Du mit Recht sagst).


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> sie ist im Verb 'fliehen' auch nicht so offensichtlich, wie Du mit Recht sagst


Sie ist auch etymologisch falsch. _Flucht_ in dieser Bedeutung kommt von _fliegen_ und nicht von _fliehen_ und ist wortgleich mit dem englischen _flight=Flug_. Aber was kümmert das einen Dichter, wenn er es schafft beim Leser die gewollte Assoziation herzustellen. Und bei mir ist ihm das auf jeden Fall gelungen.

Allerdings sind die Verben _fliegen_ und _fliehen_ ihrerseits wieder etymologisch verwandt, aber das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded said:


> Sind es Bara*c*ken



Im historisch-kritischen Ausgabe steht Bara*k*en. Alte Schreibeweise?



berndf said:


> Das erscheint mir in diesem Fall aber nicht zu schwierig. Vor meinem geistigen Auge erscheint eine verlassene Schrebergartensiedlung mit verdorrten Pflanzen, wo halb verfallene Gartenhäuschen _auf einer geraden Flucht_ liegen. In der Tat ein _trübsinniger_ Anblick.
> 
> Hierfür _fliehen_ als Verb zu benutzen ist schon etwas skurril aber dafür ist der Text ja auch von Trakl.



Das ist interessant! Ich möchte, dass wir sicher sein könnten, Trakl hat das gemeint.


----------



## Kurt Winterhaus

Baraka (Segenskraft) – Wikipedia



> *Baraka* (arabisch بركة, DMG _baraka_) ist im Islam eine Art Segenskraft. [...]
> 
> Im islamischen Volksglauben können Gegenstände mit Baraka „aufgeladen“ werden, etwa indem man Tücher auf Heiligengräber legt. Nach einer Weile werden sie dann wieder abgeholt und getragen. Manchmal werden Gegenstände auch mit Vorhängeschlössern an den Gittern von heiligen Stätten befestigt, um sie später wieder abzuholen.


----------



## bearded

Hallo K.Winterhaus
Bist Du sicher, dass Arabisch 'baraka' (Segen) etwas mit Trakls_ Baraken, die durch Gärtchen fliehen_ zu tun hat? Mir erscheint das zumindest zweifelhaft...


----------



## Kurt Winterhaus

bearded said:


> Hallo K.Winterhaus
> Bist Du sicher, dass Arabisch 'baraka' (Segen) etwas mit Trakls_ Baraken, die durch Gärtchen fliehen_ zu tun hat? Mir erscheint das zumindest zweifelhaft...



Ja, ich bin sicher. Das göttliche Segen verlässt die Erde.  
Im anderen Gedicht in diesem brauen Gärtchen erscheint Azrael. 
Wundert Dich das nicht? Wieso Azrael?

Das Gärtchen, das nicht selten als braun gekennzeichnet wird, ist m.A. der Todesort. 
Man könnte alle diese Stellen vergleichen, um sich davon zu überzeugen. 
Und darüber hinaus.
Sieh mal bitte auch die 2. Fassung von diesem Gedicht. 
Da kommt schon der Tod, der trunkene, aber der Tod mit eigener Person und dabei den Dichter stumm grüßt.

Und der Alte, der sich im Winde dreht, können wir ihn nicht als eine Andeutung auf nen Derwisch betrachten? 
Und so weiter usw.


----------



## berndf

Das scheint mir sehr weit hergeholt. Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass das Wort in seiner arabischen Form (im Gegensatz zur hebräischen Form _Bəruchah _> Jiddisch _Broche_) je eingedeutscht gebraucht wurde.


----------



## Kurt Winterhaus

berndf said:


> Das scheint mir sehr weit hergeholt. Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass das Wort in seiner arabischen Form (im Gegensatz zur hebräischen Form _Bəruchah _> Jiddisch _Broche_) je eingedeutscht gebraucht wurde.



Die deutsche Wiki sagt was dagegen 

Baraka (Segenskraft) – Wikipedia

Und Duden auch 

Duden | Baraka | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft 

Glaubst Du deinen Augen nicht? ))


----------



## elroy

Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Die deutsche Wiki sagt was dagegen
> 
> Baraka (Segenskraft) – Wikipedia
> 
> Und Duden auch
> 
> Duden | Baraka | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
> 
> Glaubst Du deinen Augen nicht? ))


Und zwar? Teile uns die Infos bzw. eine Zusammenfassung davon bitte gleich in einem Beitrag mit (siehe dazu Regel 3 der Foren).

Danke,
elroy - Moderator


----------



## berndf

Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Die deutsche Wiki sagt was dagegen
> 
> Baraka (Segenskraft) – Wikipedia
> 
> Und Duden auch
> 
> Duden | Baraka | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
> 
> Glaubst Du deinen Augen nicht? ))


Es geht hier um einen ethnologischen Fachbegriff. Eingedeutscht kommt der Ausdruck nicht vor. Es handelt sich auch um ein Abstraktum und das im Duden aufgeführte Wort hat entsprechend auch keinen Plural. Die Wortform _Barak*en*_ ist durch den Dudenartikeln nicht gedeckt.


----------



## Kurt Winterhaus

Ich habe den Kontext und innere Beziehungen in Trakls Dichtung herbeigeführt. 
Die Baracken gibt es in seiner Lyrik gar keine. Es ist ihm nicht eigen. 
Die Wörter werden von ihm durchaus regelmäßig, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Fällen, wiederholt.   
Aber hier! Nur ein einziges Mal Baraken (ohne Artikel und nicht durch ck). Und Azrael im gleichen Kontext und im gleichen Ort, und zwar im Gärtchen. 
Was für Baracken es im (in den) Gärtchen gegeben hätte! Das wäre ganz unmöglich gewesen. Er spricht von unsehbarem, unschaubarem. Das ist der echte Trakl. Sein Thema ist nicht einfach Tod, Verfall und Verwesung, sondern das verlorene Gottessegnen. Es lohnt sich nur mit voller Acht seine Gedichte in- und auswendig zu lesen. Sein Thema ist obendrein die Flucht (das Fliehen) des Sakralischen, des Heiligtums aus der Welt. Baraken, lies: die Segen, fliehn...
Und Azrael ist schon da!  

Man muss auch das in Achtung nehmen, dass Baraka in Arabischem nur in Pluralform verwendet wird, Barakat oder Barakah, daher Baraken im Plural bei Trakl.  

Hier, im selben Gedicht, auch Gottes Himmel, und ein Derwisch, wäre das denn nicht genug?


----------



## elroy

Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Baraka in Arabischem nur in Pluralform verwendet wird


 Woher hast Du das?  Natürlich kommt das arabische Wort im Singular vor. 


Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Barakat oder Barakah


 Ersteres ist Plural, zweiteres Singular.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ersteres ist Plural


Ich dachte Singular Status Constructus. Wäre Plural nicht _Barakāt_?


----------



## Kurt Winterhaus

berndf said:


> Es geht hier um einen ethnologischen Fachbegriff. Eingedeutscht kommt der Ausdruck nicht vor. Es handelt sich auch um ein Abstraktum und das im Duden aufgeführte Wort hat entsprechend auch keinen Plural. Die Wortform _Barak*en*_ ist durch den Dudenartikeln nicht gedeckt.



Wieso sollte denn eben eingedeutscht eine notwendige Voraussetzung sein? 
Und in Trakls Zeiten könnten wohl die feststehenden Begriffe etwa schon alle eingestuft und in Ordnung gebracht werden? In Islamistik? Das steht unter Frage, ich glaube. Ich gehe dabei von den Texten aus. Nicht von formalen Regeln.  Und erhalte keine Reaktion dazu. Wir haben mit der Dichtung zu tun. Nicht gerade mit den akademischen Studien.
https://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=987525_3_2&s1=%F1%F3%F4%E8%E7%EC


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich dachte Singular Status Constructus. Wäre Plural nicht _Barakāt_?


 Richtig. Ich hatte die Vokallänge nicht beachtet.


----------



## berndf

Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Und Azrael im gleichen Kontext und im gleichen Ort, und zwar im Gärtchen.





Kurt Winterhaus said:


> Hier, im selben Gedicht, auch Gottes Himmel, und ein Derwisch, wäre das denn nicht genug?


Wo? Ich habe das kurze Gedicht noch einmal nachgelesen (z.B. hier zu finden). Ich verstehe nicht, wovon Du redest.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Natürlich kommt das arabische Wort im Singular vor.



Es gibt sogar einen ziemlich alten arabischen Spruch:_ Harakah barakah_ (Bewegung ist Segen).


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> In anderen Ausgaben heißt es in der Tat "Bara*c*ken fliehn".


Für mich ist die Gleichung "Bara(c)ken" = Baraka ziemlich weit hergeholt. Ich würde mich eher an die Interpretation (siehe ↓)  von _Barbara Baumann_ und  _Birgitta Oberle_ in _Deutsche Literatur in Epochen_ halten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich ist die Gleichung "Bara(c)ken" = Baraka ziemlich weit hergeholt. Ich würde mich eher an die Interpretation (siehe ↓)  von _Barbara Baumann_ und  _Birgitta Oberle_ in _Deutsche Literatur in Epochen_ halten.


Ja, das passt doch. Wortmaterial, das zuvor nur auf Belebtes angewandt wurde, wird nun auch auf Unbelebtes angewendet. Wobei man sich natürlich immer noch fragen kann, was mit „fliehenden“ Baracken genau gemeint ist.


bearded said:


> _Harakah barakah_ (Bewegung ist Segen).


Ich schlage vor:
Sich bewegen ist Segen.
oder
Sich bewegen bringt Segen.
(So bleibt der Reim erhalten.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, das passt doch. Wortmaterial, das zuvor nur auf Belebtes angewandt wurde, wird nun auch auf Unbelebtes angewendet.
> [...]
> 
> Ich schlage vor:
> Sich bewegen bringt Segen.


Und das (_Segen_) soll zu
_"Weltunglück geistert durch den Nachmittag.
Baraken fliehn durch Gärtchen braun und wüst."_
passen? 
Da habe ich Zweifel!


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Da habe ich Zweifel!


Die ganze Digression betraf (was mich angeht, zumindest) nur Winterhaus' Behauptung, wonach ''das arabische Wort Baraka nur im Plural verwendet wird'', was ja nicht stimmt. Ich denke auch, dass Trakls 'Baraken' höchstwahrscheinlich mit Arabisch nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, das passt doch.


Ich frage mich, worauf sich Schlabberlatz' "das" bezieht. 
Was passt: Bara(c)ken = Baraka, oder die Interpretation der Autorinnen?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Und das (_Segen_) soll zu
> _"Weltunglück geistert durch den Nachmittag.
> Baraken fliehn durch Gärtchen braun und wüst."_
> passen?
> Da habe ich Zweifel!


Der Spruch mit dem Segen („Sich bewegen ist Segen“) bezieht sich auf beardeds Zitat, das direkt darübersteht.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich frage mich, worauf sich Schlabberlatz' "das" bezieht.
> Was passt: Bara(c)ken = Baraka, oder die Interpretation der Autorinnen?


Es bezieht sich wiederum auf das Zitat, das direkt darübersteht. Auf was sollte es sich auch sonst beziehen?  Ausführlicher (um weiteren etwaigen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen): Die Interpretation der Autorinnen passt. Das hatte ich ja auch oben schon näher erläutert. Man könnte noch hinzufügen: Der Begriff ›fliehen‹, der früher nur auf Belebtes angewendet wurde, wird von Trakl nun auf Unbelebtes angewendet, das heißt auf Baracken.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Auf was sollte es sich auch sonst beziehen?


Dein 'doch' rief manche Unsicherheiten hervor (auch in mir..).  ((''das passt_ doch_''))
Jetzt ist aber alles klar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Auf was sollte es sich auch sonst beziehen?


Das scheint nur für Dich auf der Hand zu liegen. 



bearded said:


> Dein 'doch' rief manche Unsicherheiten hervor (auch in mir..).  ((''das passt doch''))



Genau!
_"das passt doch." _würde ich nur schreiben, wenn  der 'Vorredner' bestreitet, dass es passt. 

OK, jetzt ist alles klar.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Dein 'doch' rief manche Unsicherheiten hervor (auch in mir..).  ((''das passt_ doch_''))
> Jetzt ist aber alles klar.





JClaudeK said:


> Das scheint nur für Dich auf der Hand zu liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau!
> _"das passt doch." _würde ich nur schreiben, wenn  der 'Vorredner' bestreitet, dass es passt.
> 
> OK, jetzt ist alles klar.


Bis jetzt gab es mit dieser Formulierung noch nie Probleme, siehe z. B. hier:
Don't take lightly what I'm saying because I'm serious.
Ich bin auch nicht der einzige hier, der sich dieser Ausdrucksweise befleißigt  :


berndf said:


> Das passt doch hervorragend!


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> OK, jetzt ist alles klar.


Bis!


----------

